
Once So Chic and Swooshy, Freeways Are Falling Out of Favor - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/21/style/the-end-of-freeways.html
======
jseliger
Good. [https://www.amazon.com/Triumph-City-Greatest-Invention-
Healt...](https://www.amazon.com/Triumph-City-Greatest-Invention-
Healthier/dp/0143120549)

